# 4 looks



## xitsvivx (Jan 27, 2007)

My take on one of the "Barbie" looks.
MAC beiging s/s, passionate e/s, sushi flower e/s, grey grape e/s, golders green pig, phloof! e/s
plum foolery blush, i think im wearing Lustering l/s in the pic
and Ardell lashes









I <3 my CHI flat iron!

MAC beiging s/s, BOMBshellBath DayGloFantasy e/s, MAC Kitchmas pig, nocturnelle e/s, Beauty marked e/s, CantonCandy paint, Paradisco e/s, Carbon e/s
Fabby l/s, Dollymix blush










MAC beiging s/s, Jewel blue e/s, Plumage e/s, sprout e/s, bitter e/s, gorgeous gold e/s, shroom e/s










MAC beiging s/s, tendermetal e/s, humid e/s, sprout e/s, carbon e/s, i think bitter e/s, and uh.. brow is a color from the teal holiday pallete from 05 i forget the name and im too lazy to go look. 

AND





i cut hair!
and dye & perm & wax 
so if you're ever in the Cali Bay area, set up an appt with me!
Accent on Hair Salon
Newark CA 94560
510-657-7700

the. end.


----------



## Holly (Jan 27, 2007)

I love all of the looks


----------



## mistella (Jan 27, 2007)

wow I love them all! so pretty!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 27, 2007)

wooooow, i love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faifai (Jan 27, 2007)

these are all gorgeous! you have a very unique style of makeup, i really like it.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 27, 2007)

so stoked to see your pretty face again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your eyeliner, it's always so perfect! all these looks are beautiful!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 27, 2007)

LOVE them all! Seriously, they are all gorgeous and so are you.


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

i love the first one! everything blends perfectly together. good job! you should be really proud of yourself because you are incredibly talented


----------



## poppy z (Jan 27, 2007)

all of them are so perfect!!!!
I am happy : I have all the e/s you used! so i will try your makeups soon! you're a source of inspiration! thx a lot for posting!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 27, 2007)

I like them all.


----------



## Lynda (Jan 27, 2007)

Perfect look


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 27, 2007)

All so gorgeous!  Love them!


----------



## labwom (Jan 27, 2007)

Beautiful! Tutorial on the first one please!!!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 27, 2007)

OMG, you got some talent girl. I love the TAT too, so vibrant!!!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 27, 2007)

flawless blending!! love look 1 & 3 =D show us more pls!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 27, 2007)

beautiful looks, i love your makeup


----------



## linkas (Jan 27, 2007)

Very talented! Great eyes!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 27, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Daligani (Jan 27, 2007)

I have to agree with what many others have said.. you are extreeeeeemely talented. These are all *HOT*!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 27, 2007)

u looks fab!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  love ur version of the look..... very pretty


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 27, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad you're posting FOTDs again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love all your work!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 27, 2007)

u are f**kin' BAD ASS!!!!!ROCK ON!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 27, 2007)

They are all beautiful.  I love your eyebrows


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 27, 2007)

All of these are simply gorgeous! I really love your take on the barbie FOTD. So much depth and great blending!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree your so talented, just wow!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow!  You are so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My favorite is the green one!


----------



## Saints (Jan 27, 2007)

Love your look and hair


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 27, 2007)

you are so pretty!! i really like how your barbie look is a lil darker. and dammit now i REALLY REALLY want a chi flat iron! mine sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boooo conair!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 28, 2007)

I love you!! hehe I see your makeup all the time on those lj community things.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 28, 2007)

I just said "Holy shit!" out loud when I opened this. Your makeup is soooo amazing! I can't give you a big enough compliment to express how much I adore it. Loving the pink in your hair as well!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow your skill is awesome 
Very Pretty


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow. You look very exotic in all of them and you pull it off so well. Love your hair btw. I <3 my CHI too.


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 28, 2007)

I love them all! I like how it looks like gradient, the color is gradually fading. great stuff!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 28, 2007)

Those are really amazing looks!  Love your hair too.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 28, 2007)

oh wow ! (X_X) 

that's so precise, clear, perfect !!! 

you look great ! i love your hair cut !


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jan 28, 2007)

Stunning makeup, absolutely stunning......more please!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 28, 2007)

Wa-wa-woom!! I just love your looks!!


----------



## alt629 (Jan 29, 2007)

love the bold colors and the airbrush-look of the blending!


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Jan 29, 2007)

Seriously, all the colors and the applications are amazzzing...i'd eat your eyelids if i could.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 29, 2007)

love them all!!!!!!!!especially the 3rd look!!!amazing!!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow those are all fabulous!! I love how intense the colour is. Can you explain how you get the corner to look so neat? Like this one...


----------



## bubbles81 (Jan 29, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 29, 2007)

All these looks are AMAZING!  I love your hair in the second set of pictures!


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Jan 29, 2007)

all of your looks are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mellz (Jan 29, 2007)

Stunning! And I love you hair


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 29, 2007)

very edgy! you got skills.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jan 30, 2007)

You are fleegin' awesome!

I want the hot pink chunks in my hair!  Did you have to bleach it out first?  And is it temporary, like Manic Panic, or something more permanent?


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2007)

All the looks are flawless!!!


----------



## Katja (Jan 30, 2007)

*SUPER HOT.*


----------



## Pascal (Jan 30, 2007)

you look great I love dramatic make up.


----------



## amoona (Jan 30, 2007)

omg i love love love love love every look! annnd ur dye job is to die for! i really wanted to do that with some red but i'll probably screw it up lol.


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW. I don't even know what else to say, just WOW. Everything is just flawless.


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 31, 2007)

Giiiiiiiiiiirl, i <3 your blending....work it out!


----------



## Renee (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful! You have talent! Can't wait to try some of these!


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 31, 2007)

OH my god, I love the one where your hair is pink! I want my hair like that! And the eye make up is just making me drool!!!! Very talented, indeed!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 31, 2007)

Can you do a tutorial some day of how you apply your MU, with what brushes, etc....??? Pretty Please


----------



## ViVaMac (Jan 31, 2007)

yep Barbie rock with you ^^

great looks !


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 31, 2007)

i am in love with them all. wow girl you have talent. and amazing hair!!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

i love them all, the hair and the tatoo 'you rock"


----------



## kelizabethk (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the second look! How do you blend like that??! Wow.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Feb 1, 2007)

Your liner is perfect!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 1, 2007)

I ADORE your makeup!


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 1, 2007)

ALL of your looks kick ass.  Major talent.  Please do a tutorial.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 17, 2007)

omgoodness... your hair looks so good in the photo where you used the flat iron! how did you get it like that? it's adorable!


----------



## spectrolite (May 17, 2007)

Stunning and gorgeous!


----------



## User49 (May 17, 2007)

*Wow! The girls got sKillS! Liken all of them! Hot eyeshadow combos!!! *


----------



## AppleDiva (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xitsvivx* 

 
_
























My take on one of the "Barbie" looks.
MAC beiging s/s, passionate e/s, sushi flower e/s, grey grape e/s, golders green pig, phloof! e/s
plum foolery blush, i think im wearing Lustering l/s in the pic
and Ardell lashes









I <3 my CHI flat iron!

MAC beiging s/s, BOMBshellBath DayGloFantasy e/s, MAC Kitchmas pig, nocturnelle e/s, Beauty marked e/s, CantonCandy paint, Paradisco e/s, Carbon e/s
Fabby l/s, Dollymix blush










MAC beiging s/s, Jewel blue e/s, Plumage e/s, sprout e/s, bitter e/s, gorgeous gold e/s, shroom e/s










MAC beiging s/s, tendermetal e/s, humid e/s, sprout e/s, carbon e/s, i think bitter e/s, and uh.. brow is a color from the teal holiday pallete from 05 i forget the name and im too lazy to go look. 

AND





i cut hair!
and dye & perm & wax 
so if you're ever in the Cali Bay area, set up an appt with me!
Accent on Hair Salon
Newark CA 94560
510-657-7700

the. end._

 
I loved all the looks, but my favorite is the 4th.  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## oracle1 (May 17, 2007)

All four are gorgeous. Perfect blending


----------



## stefania905 (May 17, 2007)

holy crap so neat & percise

i'd never think those colors would look good together...but they do!!


----------



## MACisME (May 17, 2007)

ur liner is insane! love ur hair


----------



## glued2mac (May 17, 2007)

Just a few words...BOLD-VIBRANT-BEAUTIFUL!!! U are definitely unique and I love it.  It almost looks airbrushed! Wow------Oh teach me...


----------



## raquel13 (May 17, 2007)

Wow! I love them all, especially the 1st and last looks!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 17, 2007)

*I'm speechless with your blending skills. These are ALL fukk'n HOT!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Hilly (May 17, 2007)

looks great!!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 18, 2007)

Hot To Death!


----------



## rawr_its_jax (May 18, 2007)

i`m obsessed <3 looks beautifull... i luvv it <33


----------

